# Rock Identification Help



## m_attt (2 May 2011)

Hi,

Was wondering if anybody could tell me what the rock is in the picture bellow,

Many thanks

Matt


----------



## greenjar (2 May 2011)

....to me it looks like black Flint....


----------



## GHNelson (2 May 2011)

greenjar said:
			
		

> ....to me it looks like black Flint....


Or black agate
hoggie


----------



## m_attt (2 May 2011)

cheers guys, both look possible. but finding aything like it for sale is impossible


----------



## amy4342 (2 May 2011)

What about coal? It's quite a lot shinier than those rocks though, and I doubt you'd find the white veins.

Those are some nice looking rocks!


----------



## GHNelson (2 May 2011)

m_attt said:
			
		

> cheers guys, both look possible. but finding anything like it for sale is impossible


May cost you a load of beer tokens as well  
hoggie


----------



## Nelson (2 May 2011)

maybe some type of obsidian rock  :? .


----------



## dw1305 (3 May 2011)

Hi all,
I don't think that it is Obsidian or Flint (definitely both black and shiny), because of the bands of quartz. Possibly Gneiss, although I don't think that would look glossy, or most likely a very fine grained Basalt or Gabbro, with a later quartz intrusion?

cheers Darrel


----------



## andyh (3 May 2011)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I don't think that it is Obsidian or Flint (definitely both black and shiny), because of the bands of quartz. Possibly Gneiss, although I don't think that would look glossy, or most likely a very fine grained Basalt or Gabbro, with a later quartz intrusion?
> 
> cheers Darrel




Can see why you have the title "expert!"


----------



## aquaticmaniac (3 May 2011)

Nice stones...I second the vote for basalt with quartz inclusions. I've had a look around and can't seem to find anywhere to buy stones that look like these. I'd have a look around quarries, if you haven't, you never know what you might find


----------



## m_attt (3 May 2011)

thanks for the help, some of the replys do look close but finding them for sale is a whole different game, two days of googling and nothing


----------

